# That's All Folks!



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm officially divorced.

Not the biggest of deals anymore for myself. I figured I came here a big mess and spewed my heart out, I might as well announce its finale.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Not familiar with your story, but congrats .


----------



## Shasta (Jun 12, 2015)

sort of anticlimatic, isn't it.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Congratulations. I hope you will celebrate with friends.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

The waiting can be exhausting. Here's hoping the other side of this coin is filled with joy and laughter.


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

06Daddio08 said:


> I'm officially divorced.
> 
> Not the biggest of deals anymore for myself. I figured I came here a big mess and spewed my heart out, I might as well announce its finale.


A long journey to get to this point, no doubt!

The fact that it's not a big deal for you now says a lot of good about you. 

Congrats on closing that chapter and best of luck in the next.


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

Congrats Up!


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

My story is typical. Two young people who had no business having kids have two. Their childhood issues wreak havoc for years to come and things played out like they always would.

The wait took three years, the first two were horrible but in the last year it's been a none issue for myself. Other than the back and forth with the lawyers and my ex wife, even that became a norm. The only relief I really have is I can now just say I'm divorced to a new woman. Instead of explaining the separation phase.

It's been quite the journey for sure Zillard. Truth is everything I once "feared" of happening actually did (all the way to the guy moving here from another country) and yet here I am still standing. All that's taught me is to just keep moving on and not worry about the things out of my control.

I'm in the best shape of my life hands down, a proud member of that small 5% who lost a large amount of weight and have kept it off. 

I also plan on celebrating next weekend when the crew goes for our annual camping trip. Four carefree days where I let loose dietary wise and go balls to the wall. A buddies girlfriend already made me a "Divorced" sash to wear. Haha.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2013)

Congratulations! Can't wait to join you...


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Congrats. Welcome to the rest of your life


----------



## SoVeryLost (May 14, 2012)

Congrats! We started this journey right around the same time. So glad you have some finality/closure now.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

SoVeryLost said:


> Congrats! We started this journey right around the same time. So glad you have some finality/closure now.


I believe it was only two days between us (on my original account).


----------



## SoVeryLost (May 14, 2012)

06Daddio08 said:


> SoVeryLost said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats! We started this journey right around the same time. So glad you have some finality/closure now.
> ...


I knew it was close, haha! Man a lot has happened in three years. Hard to even remember those first turbulent days.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

I crap ton has happened, no doubt about it. That's the best thing about the past, it's where it belongs.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Congratulations! It sounds as though your attitude is right where it should be - now that it's final you can let go of all the painful memories and move on. Best of luck.


----------



## philglossop (Apr 22, 2013)

Well done matey- enjoy!


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Found out today from my daughter that her mother is getting married this Friday. A week after the ink dries. she was crying and told me she didn't want them to. She's not used to having him around the house (they've lived together for just over a month).

I feel for her, she's now experiencing something I've never experienced. I told her she'll be okay and she gets to spend half her time with Dad. Let her know I was proud of her for opening up to me.

I have some amazing kids.


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

06Daddio08 said:


> Found out today from my daughter that her mother is getting married this Friday. A week after the ink dries. she was crying and told me she didn't want them to. She's not used to having him around the house (they've lived together for just over a month).
> 
> I feel for her, she's now experiencing something I've never experienced. I told her she'll be okay and she gets to spend half her time with Dad. Let her know I was proud of her for opening up to me.
> 
> I have some amazing kids.


Yep, you do! 

What you can control is your relationship with them. And sounds like that's going great. Because of you, for them. Nice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

WOW UP! I didn't see that coming. You handled it well with the kids as always. How are you feeling about this news?


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

06Daddio08 said:


> Found out today from my daughter that her mother is getting married this Friday. A week after the ink dries. she was crying and told me she didn't want them to. She's not used to having him around the house (they've lived together for just over a month).
> 
> I feel for her, she's now experiencing something I've never experienced. I told her she'll be okay and she gets to spend half her time with Dad. Let her know I was proud of her for opening up to me.
> 
> I have some amazing kids.


Ugh. How utterly thoughtless and selfish of her and the OM. 

You have done a wonderful job to have raised a child who could open up about this particular topic with you. Do everything you can to keep her talking.

Even if you would never in a million years take her back, its got to sting a bit. Hugs to you.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

unsure78 said:


> WOW UP! I didn't see that coming. You handled it well with the kids as always. How are you feeling about this news?


I saw it coming. Well, I thought about the possibility of it happening and figured there was a good chance of it. I gave it a month or two rather than a simple week.

Nothing changes on my end nor is her personal life my concern as long as the kids aren't directly in harms way. This is something they might not like but they will come to terms with it however they will in the end.



zillard said:


> Yep, you do!
> 
> What you can control is your relationship with them. And sounds like that's going great. Because of you, for them. Nice.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks man. Hope you and your daughter had a good Fathers Day.



Pluto2 said:


> Ugh. How utterly thoughtless and selfish of her and the OM.
> 
> You have done a wonderful job to have raised a child who could open up about this particular topic with you. Do everything you can to keep her talking.
> 
> Even if you would never in a million years take her back, its got to sting a bit. Hugs to you.


Oh it doesn't sting at all. It tells me more about her than anything else. To each their own.


----------



## coachman (Jan 31, 2012)

Congrats Up


----------

